# Air pump (Please help)



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've just got an airstone with an Elite 802 Air pump.
It works well but it is MUCH too powerful and it is not at all quiet! As it is supposed to be quiet...
It says about ajusting the flow of the pump on the instructions but doesn't actually tell you how.
There is no notch or anything on the pump.
(I'm an Air Pump noob so any advice people can give me would be greatly apreciated!!) 
Thanks!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately air pumps are far from quiet, I hate the bloody things. Usually to adjust air flow there's a plastic inline tap that you twist. It's normally located right next to the pump with the air tube attached to it but I doubt it'll make much difference to the noise as most of the noise is the unit itself vibrating. You could try suspending it by a cord so it's not in contact with anything solid.


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Unfortunately air pumps are far from quiet, I hate the bloody things. Usually to adjust air flow there's a plastic inline tap that you twist. It's normally located right next to the pump with the air tube attached to it but I doubt it'll make much difference to the noise as most of the noise is the unit itself vibrating. You could try suspending it by a cord so it's not in contact with anything solid.


Thanks for your reply Simon.
There seems to be no such tap on my Air Pump. =/

This is what I have.

Elite 802 Aquarium Air Pump, C.D. Aquatics Aquarium Supplies A UK Supplier of Elite 802 Aquarium Air Pump AIR-T003


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Just buy an inline tap from your local aquatics shop, set you back about 50p. Cut the tubing, place the tap in gap that's left and you're done - just turn to control.


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*hi*

get a normal bath sponge if the pump is bigger get 1 of the big yellow car 1,s cut a insert for your pump to sit in try that it might work 
regards
ryan


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I put my airpumps on a folded towel or piece of sponge as that absorbs most of the vibrations. Make sure you get a check valve for the air tubing to prevent backflow...: victory:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Trillian said:


> I put my airpumps on a folded towel or piece of sponge as that absorbs most of the vibrations. Make sure you get a check valve for the air tubing to prevent backflow...: victory:


Thanks Trillian, I tried that but it just dosn't help much. I'm gonna go into my pet store today and see if they can sort it.
I have got some check valves yes  Thanks for the heads-up though!


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Whispa pumps are pretty quite but also quite expensive


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

The pump I use is near enough silent, noise is never noticeable. It's one of those black orb type things that sits on four legs. Can't remember make/model but I'll try and find out for you if you want


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

diamondwolf130 said:


> Thanks Trillian, I tried that but it just dosn't help much. I'm gonna go into my pet store today and see if they can sort it.


If it helps any, I have Eheim air pumps and I don't even notice them any more. : victory:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

MadFerret! said:


> The pump I use is near enough silent, noise is never noticeable. It's one of those black orb type things that sits on four legs. Can't remember make/model but I'll try and find out for you if you want


Thanks Guys, I've found the perfect pump now. Can't recall the make but it looks like a kinda white pod on legs. Probably the same make as Madferrets by the sound of it. .
Didn't have the size I needed in stock so gotta wait a while =/.


----------

